# Anyone ever heard of Jean or Norma Jean Anderson?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've done an online search, but I cannot find any info on her ... I was hoping someone knew something. Thanks!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I cannot find anything either. Where did you hear of her?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

she is tchelsi's breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Mar 22 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749702


> she is tchelsi's breeder.[/B]


Do you know what state she is in?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember part of the story you told me about how she came to be yours. But I don't remember how many details you had. Do you have a pedigree, akc number?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't have a state ... the only address on the paperwork is that of the "carrier", NVK, Inc. I have the pedigree, which lists the breeder as only "Jean Anderson". I have her signature where she signed over the "cargo" :smmadder: to NVK, on which she signs her name "Norma Jean Anderson". 

I have no doubts my little girl came from a puppymill, since she came to the animal clinic from Petland - she was deathly sick right off the truck. But I was hoping to get more information, see inspection results, see if the "breeder" was still in business, etc. I have also always wanted to know if Tchelsi has any siblings out there somewhere. <span style="color:#8b0000">

<span style="font-family:Franklin Gothic Medium"><span style="font-family:Verdana">I did contact Petland earlier this year ... I said I didn't expect them to follow up in a responsible manner, but Tchelsi has been diagnosed with epilepsy, heart disease and luxating patellas ... and that the very least they could do would be to never work with her breeder again. 

</span>*They said they'd make a note of it.*</span></span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wonder if you could contact NVK, Inc. and see if they can give you a lead.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found a Jean Anderson in Pennsylvania. She is a state licensed kennel so I'm sure you could get more information:

http://www.webspawner.com/users/amberwasp/index.html


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I looked - looks like a small scale mill to me.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Mar 23 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750091


> I don't have a state ... the only address on the paperwork is that of the "carrier", NVK, Inc. I have the pedigree, which lists the breeder as only "Jean Anderson". I have her signature where she signed over the "cargo" :smmadder: to NVK, on which she signs her name "Norma Jean Anderson".
> 
> I have no doubts my little girl came from a puppymill, since she came to the animal clinic from Petland - she was deathly sick right off the truck. But I was hoping to get more information, see inspection results, see if the "breeder" was still in business, etc. I have also always wanted to know if Tchelsi has any siblings out there somewhere. <span style="color:#8b0000">
> 
> ...



Oh No!! I am so sorry about all this. It does look like she is still in business though.  Puppy mills and BYBs make me sick. :angry: :yucky:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/efoia/downloads/reports/B_cert_holders.pdf


Look under the state of Kansas - NVK is on the *USDA Broker* list

Name: Rottinghaus, Kale & Sandra, also note the name above them -undoubtably a realtive also in the business.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Not long ago, someone posted a link to a website that does "pet shop puppy" reports. I just received my report back today. Here's what they said ...

<span style="color:#8b0000">*[url]http://www.petshoppuppies.org*[/url]

<span style="font-family:Microsoft Sans Serif">Here's the info from my report ...
</span>
*Breed: *Maltese 
*Broker: *Rottinghaus, Kale & Sandra **
*Petshop: *Petland *


*Breeder:*
*Name:* Anderson, Jean & Roger **
*DBA:* *Four Paws Kennel*
*Address:* 623 E 205th St
*City:* Lyndon
*County:* Osage
*State:* KS
*Zip:* 66451 *USDA Inspections:*
*Description: *
*Date: *
*Notes: *If we have no USDA inspection reports on this breeder/broker, or the reports you see our outdated (inspections are normally conducted annually), please take just a moment of your time to help us update our databases. Click on the link above to request the most recent inspection reports on the breeder and/or broker of your puppy. 

*Inventory:*
*Date: *9/15/1999
*Species: *Puppy
*Count: *4 
*Date: *9/15/1999
*Species: *Adult Dog
*Count: *20 
*Date: *3/1/2000
*Species: *Puppy
*Count: *5 
*Date: *3/1/2000
*Species: *Adult Dog
*Count: *26 

*AKC Suspensions:**I have no suspension information for this breeder.* 

*Miscellaneous:*Nothing to report. </span></span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad she is no longer breeding!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 23 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750191


> I'm glad she is no longer breeding![/B]


Right Marj! 
Well, I hope that's true. The report says she's no longer licensed, but that doesn't guarantee she's not breeding under another DBA, or perhaps breeding without a license. Until I am able to find out otherwise, I'm going to believe she is no longer breeding.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Heidi,

I cannot find anything on the Andersons but here's what I have on NVK. :biggrin: 

Kale Rottinghaus
<LI class="results_multiple_listing_container results_multiple_rolodex_bottom_stripe_work" id=results_multiple_listing_container_1>work

1122 128th Rd

Seneca, KS 66538-2550

(785) 336-2901

Listing Details 

<LI class=job>*Job title: *President
*Company: *NVK

<H3 class="fn n">Kale Rottinghaus</H3>home

1122 128th Rd

Seneca, KS 66538-2550

(785) 336-6220


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I found somebody named Norma Jean on this maltese website:

http://maltesemagic.homestead.com/Members.html

Scroll down a little to see her picture. I know nothing about her though sorry.


----------

